# DOW futures down over 1,000 points



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.

*Pre-Markets*


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Monday is looking bad.  NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points.
> 
> Pre-Markets


Well if you have some cash on hand it would be a great time to buy some good stocks at a nice price. Just remember to make it a good stock with good fundamentals. Shitty stocks are never cheap enough to make them worth buying.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Monday is looking bad.  NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points.
> ...



Buy on the dips?  So funny.  I expect it to get much dippier.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

Dow futures tumble more than 1,000 points as all-out oil price war adds to coronavirus stress; 10-year Treasury yield drops below 0.5%

*Dow futures tumble more than 1,000 points, Treasury yields plunge amid oil price war*


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



A great way to lose your ass is trying to call the highs and lows. The sharks on the street just love it when rubes like you try to beat them at their game. You're easy pickins.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

This should keep the algorithms busy.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> 
> *Pre-Markets*


Yea, outsourcing manufacturing of 90% of our pharmaceuticals and medical supplies for the last 30 years has consequences.

President Trump was right, we should be making the things we need and not depend on a communist dictatorship that has been waging a trade war against us for 30 years.  That’s why Congress should embrace President Trump’s policy of pro-America and not pro-China like Biden would have us do.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> 
> *Pre-Markets*


You know what?  It is still way over 17K, and only going down,  because of a Chinese Virus that was allowed to escape. When the people get out of hand, then it is time to punish the people, the liberal/communist way.


NWO Plans To Depopulate The Earth


> There are many means and methods of depopulation that are being employed today, the 3 primary of which include; unsustainable/exploitative international development, which leads to massive hunger, starvation and famine worldwide (at least 40 million deaths annually), the fomentation of war, hatred and military procurements throughout the nations leading to millions of deaths worldwide, *and finally, the creation and spread of infectious diseases leading to global pandemic, *plague and pestilence on an unprecedented scale*.*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Dow futures tumble more than 1,000 points as all-out oil price war adds to coronavirus stress; 10-year Treasury yield drops below 0.5%
> 
> *Dow futures tumble more than 1,000 points, Treasury yields plunge amid oil price war*


You should be elated that those rich sons of bitches like Buffet, Gates and other elite billionaires and millionaires are losing their shirts.  Why all of a sudden do you give a shit?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2020)

I honestly could care less about the stocks of corporations that depend on communist China.  Let them sink with China.  Fuck ‘em, they’ve been fucking over America for decades.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 8, 2020)

It comes down to fear and greed and how well you manage both.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> 
> *Pre-Markets*


Well that's not good.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 8, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Monday is looking bad.  NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points.
> ...


No.  Stop trying to out a positive face on this.  We are gonna drop a lot more before its over.  Don't buy anything yet.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 8, 2020)

Down?

I'm still a long way based on the buys I made during The Great Obama Recession!


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 8, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> ...


You hang out with that mindwars guy, don't you.


----------



## occupied (Mar 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> ...


If anyone ever takes the pharmaceutical industry to task over it's betrayal of America it will be a democrat and you will hate it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 8, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dow futures tumble more than 1,000 points as all-out oil price war adds to coronavirus stress; 10-year Treasury yield drops below 0.5%
> ...



This is one of those spoof post...right?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> I honestly could care less about the stocks of corporations that depend on communist China.  Let them sink with China.  Fuck ‘em, they’ve been fucking over America for decades.



not to mention all hard working Americans that have 401ks with ties to the stock market...fuck them too!   Fuck em all!


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2020)

occupied said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


LMAO, what a joke.  They are the first to defend the honor of a Communist China, not to mention to get on their payroll.  Your beloved Hussein heaped praise on China, your leftwing celebrities praise China and never dare criticize it.  Bloomberg even admitted they write news stories that please Chinese censors.  LeBron James and the NBA attacking anyone that shows support for Hong Kong protestors and silencing anyone in the league that would dare criticize China.  Social media cracks down on Chinese criticism as well.

So fuck you liberals that kiss the ass of China.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

CNBC is now showing the DOW in green - which is bullshit.  Take a look at Bloomberg.

Futures


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> CNBC is now showing the DOW in green - which is bullshit.  Take a look at Bloomberg.
> 
> Futures



From Investing.com


----------



## occupied (Mar 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You complain about the pharmaceutical industry but it's all China's fault somehow.  If this mess turns into another deep depression you will be supplied with a handy list of scapegoats. Anyone except those who hold sway over our economy. Pay close attention as the man who wanted all the credit for a rising economy now runs from any responsibility for it's decline.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2020)

occupied said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



It’s not China’s fault, it’s the fault of our politicians for the last 30 years that allowed it to happen.  GOP and Dems.  President Trump is the only guy who has stood up to China, and of course you Dims demonize him for it, so fuck off.  The only guy on the left that has criticized these policies has been Bernie, which is of course why the DNC is trying so hard to burn him at the stake.  The corrupt Dems who have sold us out to China stand to lose a lot of money if Bernie wins and continues to try to bring jobs back like President Trump has.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> 
> *Pre-Markets*


So you're in to more recruiting of Dems on the dips. Is that what you're conveying.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 8, 2020)

*I’m not worried about a darn thing.  People are over reacting to what really is nothing but the flu.  Stocks have been over priced, so it’s good to see a correction.

Just means you can buy more shares with every deposit you make to your 401K and after this passes, the market will get back to normal.

Makes me laugh to watch all these Godless Heathens in a panic and looking for someone to blame for their fear!

If Jesus comes, I’m outta here and don’t need my retirement anyways.

And all that will be left are Miserable Godless Lefty Commies and other Creeps and Unrepentant Sinners of all kinds.

I won’t be able to say I told yah so from Heaven, but I’ll be watching the world unravel for The Heathens Left Behind!*


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

Gee, I wonder if Trump is worried?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

*Crude oil prices plunge more than 20 percent*

Interesting...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> 
> *Pre-Markets*


This is what republicans cause. Booms and busts. Unregulated and unsafe. Obama was slow, steady and safe.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Monday is looking bad.  NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points.
> ...


I pay into a 401k every month. Aren’t my dollars taking advantage of these low stock prices?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > NASDAQ futures also down almost 400 points. Asia-Pacific and Europe also down. Looking bad.
> ...



I agree.  DOW now down about 1,200.

Stock Indices Futures - Investing.com


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Well, you know what they say about dollar cost averaging.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yet I don’t think us 401k investors are benefitting from the low stock prices. Notice the other person suggested buying stock and choosing wisely? Who can afford to do that? Rich people. But I don’t think it works the same way for us peon 401k investors. Otherwise we should be happy stocks are cheap right now.

and anyone 3 years from retirement shouldn’t have their money in high risk investments.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Personally, I don't think stocks are cheap right now.  I think they are still way overly inflated.  I foresee a recession.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


And let’s see a republican here tell us what stock we should buy. We will keep track and see if that stock ends up being a good pick.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I agree.  We are past the point where Trump can use lies and misinformation to artificially buoy the markets.  The markets are now in control.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> CNBC is now showing the DOW in green - which is bullshit.  Take a look at Bloomberg.
> 
> Futures


That's right...Keep hoping for the retirement and pension accounts of hard working and saving Muricans to go to shit, so that you can achieve your political ends.

You're a fucking pathetic piece of shit of an alleged human being.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2020)

The markets will likely rebound after Trump is defeated.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> The markets will likely rebound after Trump is defeated.


But pray that it's not before, so that you can score political points.

Fucking pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CNBC is now showing the DOW in green - which is bullshit.  Take a look at Bloomberg.
> ...


Well if you’re a republican you’re enjoying the shitty market because now you can buy low.

if you are a year away from retiring your investments shouldn’t be in a risky investment right?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


They're overly inflated because of the $4 trillion of fake value that your mulatto savior had pumped into Wall Street for him, and you know it.

You are one of the lowest forms of life on the mammalian tree, and will likely be replaced soon by the Norway rat.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> The markets will likely rebound after Trump is defeated.



Sure, because everyone will be eager to pay an additional transaction fee and/or become millionaires to give money to the government....dumbass.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The markets will likely rebound after Trump is defeated.
> ...


Trump only had 2.3% growth in 2019. If the markets don’t rebound does he deserve a second term? 

I think a bad 2020 would mean his tax breaks didn’t work


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You'll take a bad 2020 any way that you can get it.

GFY, pathetic old man.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You’ll blame anything bad on anyone but trump. Convienent


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2020)

Oddball said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


We need a democrat to replace rbg little man


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I understand why Wall Street is over inflated.....The Fed has painted the nation into a corner under the Boiking, and you didn't give a flying fuck when they were doing it....But if it benefits you now in the election, you' gladly cheer on people who have saved and invested going broke.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2020)

DOW futures down 1,256.

Stock Indices Futures - Investing.com


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 9, 2020)

With DOW futures down I guess this makes billionaires less billionairy?


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 9, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Gee, I wonder if Trump is worried?


Nope


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 9, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> *Crude oil prices plunge more than 20 percent*
> 
> Interesting...


Cheap Gas.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Crude oil prices plunge more than 20 percent*
> ...



I am betting not 20% cheaper


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 9, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dow futures tumble more than 1,000 points as all-out oil price war adds to coronavirus stress; 10-year Treasury yield drops below 0.5%
> ...


They aren't losing anything. They're buying and they're buying cheap.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2020)

DOW currently down almost 1,500 points.

Stock Indices Futures - Investing.com


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, I wonder if Trump is worried?
> ...


Trump Plays Golf While Coronavirus Cases Surge


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2020)

*Trump ‘Can’t Bluff His Way Through’ This Crisis, Slams Conservative News Site*

Even conservatives are catching on to Trump.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2020)

It was just a matter of time before a crisis came along and revealed just how inept and stupid our dumbass in the White House is.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 9, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump ‘Can’t Bluff His Way Through’ This Crisis, Slams Conservative News Site*
> 
> Even conservatives are catching on to Trump.


Here is the source article: Coronavirus is exposing Trump's unsuitability to handle a crisis

Now watch the Trumptards call Philip Klein a leftie.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump ‘Can’t Bluff His Way Through’ This Crisis, Slams Conservative News Site*
> ...



Thank you.  I did read the source article last night.  Trump is probably ready for a straitjacket.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 11, 2020)

Trump's hostage video coronavirus speech just drove the DOW futures down over 800 points.  Holy shit.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2020)

Happy Friday 13th.

Pre-Markets


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 12, 2020)

Bring it on.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 21, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Anyone buying on the dips?  Not me...


----------

